# 4115 starting problem



## Slamllc (Jun 11, 2008)

I need help! Used my 4115 this morning for about 20 min after big rain storm last night where tractor was left outside. I had just picked up the tractor from a job site the night before no problems. 

After 20 minutes of operation this morning tractor stalls. I try to crank again and no crank. I notice oil pressure and battery lights on. Check oil level, looks low. Drain oil and replace with new. Check level all good. Crank starter and it cranks and cranks no starting. Drain fuel filter and check fuses. Cranks but no start. Check air filters all look good even try to start with no air filter, crank but no start.

Now when it stalled it wouldn't even crank the starter. I assume that was due to low oil pressure monitor? Now oil level is ok and it cranks. No starting though.  

I have it in neutral with the parking brake on. Turn key to on and get oil light and battery light. (No parking brake light) Should the parking brake light light up or only when engine is running? Maybe this has something to do with it? I don't think so but it is the only thing I can think of. Fuel is also new from yesterday.


----------

